# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - V1.09 New Features , More Powerful

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro 1.09 Release Notes   *[5 JUNE 2017]*  
We are trying to make more powerful eMMC software with every each update 
There are alof of optimizations and progress based on customers requests and demands.# Detection Routines improved .# Samsung eMMC Firmware Update ( FFU Update )# Samsung eMMC Firmware Read# Qualcomm Disk with eMMC Booster interface selected# Samsung eMMC Boot Resize ( Partition )# Samsung eMMC RPBM Resize ( Partition )# eMMC BOOT CFG Setup# Samsung eMMC CID Writing / Patch# MTK Preloader.bin CID Parsing for the UI# UI - Selection of BOOT Size : 1MB to 8MB# UI - Selection of RPMB Size : 128KB to 1024KB# UI - Selection BOOT Configuration# UI - CID Write Module# UI - CID Load fr om preloader.bin# UI - Firmware list with Upgrade and Read options# New Firmware Released Version = 2017052915210004 When you first run _eMMC Pro V1.09_ sw will update your firmware .
With the new firmware we have implemented better detection and more features.
and makes it more stable and alot more powerful with more powerful features.  *[Samsung eMMC Firmware Update]*
Vendor CMDs and sequences implemented in order to update and repair Dead eMMCs  *Solution for the known problems :*   Brick bootBoot LoopSD Mounting ProblemsE:failed to mount /data (No such file or directory)ODIN Flashing failed on PIT known as PIT Failed.Complete(Write) operation failed.   *Firmware List :* 
  Code:
 KLM4G1FE3B-B001
KLM8G1WE4A-A001
KLM8G1WEMB-B011
KLM8G1WEMB-B031
KLM8G2FB3B-D001
KLM8G2FB3B-D001
KLM8G2FE3B-B001
KLM8G2YE4C-C001
KLMAG2GE2A-A001
KLMAG2GE4A-A001
KLMAG2GE4A-A002
KLMAG2GEAC-B001
KLMAG2GEAC-B002
KLMAG2WE4A-A002
KLMAG2WEMB-B031
KLMAG4FE4B-B002
KLMAG4FEAB-B002
KLMBG4GE4A-A001
KLMBG4GEAC-B001
KLMCG8GE4A-A001
KMJ5U000WA-B409
KMJ5U000WM-B409
KMJJS000WA-B409
KMJJS000WM-B409
KMK2U000VM-B604
KMK3U000VM-B410
KMK5U000VM-B309
KMK5W000VM-B312
KMK5X000VM-B314
KMK5X000YM-B314
KMK7U000VM-B309
KMK7X000VM-B314
KMK8U000VM-B410
KMKJS000VM-B309
KMKTS000VM-B604
KMKUS000VM-B410
KML5U000HM-B505
KMN5U000ZM-B203
KMN5W000ZM-B207
KMN5X000ZM-B209
KMN9W000RM-B203
KMNJS000ZM-B205
KMS5U000KM-B308
KMS5X000KM-B313
KMSJS000KA-B308
KMSJS000KM-B308
KMV2W000LM-B506
KMV3U000LM-B304
KMV3W000LM-B310
KMVIS000LM-B503
KMVTU000LM-B503
KMVUS000LA-B304
KMVUS000LM-B304
KMVWU000LM-B900
KMVYL000LM-B503   *[Samsung eMMC Firmware Read:]*
You can read Samsung eMMC Firmware's in case you have New Samsung eMMC in your hand which is not supported !  *[Qualcomm Disk with eMMC Booster:]*
When there is a Qualcomm disk is connected you can choose eMMC Booster on the interface and write proper dump for it.
eMMC Pro Software handle the procedures directly into Qualcomm Disk !  *
[Samsung eMMC Boot Resize ( Partition ) :]*
Re-Configuring BOOT1 , BOOT2 , RPMB
Configuring Partition Sizes is important if you do not have matching eMMC for another device .
[Solution for :] MTK Devices or any Device for this matter should be  able to match the original device (eMMC Configuration ) will let the  device work properly .  *[eMMC BOOT CFG Setup :]*
BOOT Configuration Setup Device (eMMC) to boot in particular Area of the DeviceBOOT1BOOT2USER AreaNo Boot   *[Samsung eMMC CID Writing / Patch :]*
Writing any CID into device will help you configure Samsung eMMCs into any eMMC !
For ex : Hynix CID into Samsung eMMC to act as Hynix eMMC  Solution for : Many MTK Mobile phones with unique CID determined !   *[MTK Preloader.bin CID Parsing for the UI  ]*
Parse the preloader.bin and select in order to make it compatible eMMC CID .   *[UI Definitions :]* * [BOOT Size :  ]*
You can select the BOOT Size that you want to configure 
1MB , 2MB , 4MB , 8MB   *[RPMB Size:  ]*
You can select the RPMB Size that you want to configure 
128KB , 256KB , 512KB , 1024KB   *[BOOT Configuration : ]*
User selects boot data that will be sent to device    Device not boot enabled (default)Boot partition 1 enabled for bootBoot partition 2 enabled for bootUser area enabled for boot   *[CID Write Module: ]*
CID Box acts as Combobox when selected a preloader.bin
Modify and write the require CID into Device .   *[CID Load fr om preloader.bin: ]*
Small Button with [+] Loads the preloader.bin and parse into Combobox you to select !  * [Upgrade Firmware :  ]*
It will write selected firmware into eMMC 
eMMC ID should match with the Firmware otherwise writing process will fail or will not work .  *[ New Firmware : 2017052915210004 ]* Box Firmware with New Functions and CMDs implemented . 
 Thank you for all eMMC Pro Customers to keep sending us requests and suggestions .
 There is a lot more to come  
 Best Regards
 eMMC Pro TeamAdvanced eMMC Repair eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_

----------

